# Donna - Is the big day tomorrow?



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it tomorrow you are getting Willow? I remember you saying it may have to be changed if weather not good, you must be SOOO excited - or have I mucked up and got the wrong week? (wouldn't be surprised!).xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure tomorrow is the big day when Willow comes home. I guess Donna must be very busy getting everything ready - I don't know how close to the airport they are, where they need to go to collect the puppy, it might involve a longish journey. Looking forward to hearing the news and seeing the pics!! Big hugs for big brother Jakey boy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tomorrow at 230. She has a longer flight than I thought so I am nervous about that. I was trying not to drive everyone crazy on here about it but since you asked... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wooohohooo so excited for you :jumping: :jumping::jumping:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Great that you've posted Donna! I'm quite happy to be driven crazy by 'awaiting new puppy' 'poo owners  it's nice to share in the excitement  how's the snow?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The snow has almost all melted which is good for Willow who is coming from the south but bad for Jake who has decided he can only do his business on snow. We now spend potty time frantically running around looking for any unmelted patch. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't wait for a big influx of Willow and Jake pics.  
I hope it all goes well. 
Don't worry too much about the flight - she'll probably be fine. When I was in Africa we had pups come up from SA to Kenya and sent others down and they were fine.. We only ever had one that arrive covered in poop - but that washed off quickly and the pup was fine afterwards... I think that to cope they just sleep...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

can't wait to hear about it, how things go with Jake etc, the time seems to have gone so fast since you said you were thinking about a 2nd one. Good luck with it all.xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

this is how Jake spent his last puppy free day. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Obviously conserving his energy, sensible boy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Such a handsome boy, poor thing he doesn't realise that his life will never be the same again!!! (of course it will be much more fun).


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!!! We are sooo excited for you and Jake!!! (His life REALLY will never be the same!!) In a GREAT way!! Sami and Carley both had a long flight as our breeder takes them to the airport the night before their morning flight! (I was NOT crazy about that) . . but they both did just fine! Sami was a little traumatized and still barks when planes fly over!! Carley came our mad a fire! She wanted OUT of there!! lol After 2 days of adjustment with Sami pestering the bejebbers out of her . . she had enough and grabbed his ear and off they went!! They are doing orbits around the living area now! Best of luck . . Will be thinking of you . . lots of hugs and kisses for Jake tonight!!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck for tomrrow :twothumbs::twothumbs:

Will be thinking of you. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Eeeek, how exciting! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures when you get a chance to come up for air!! N x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Not been on for a while and look what happens...you go and get another poo!!! Willow looks gorgeous! As we say in the uk I am 'well jel'


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I guess you are back just in time for a million puppy pictures 
How has the beautiful miss Binky and her mom been?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We are good thanks Donna! Binks is still my cutie fluffty, she has had a growth spurt and has suddenly shot up.
I am looking forward to living vicariously though your puppy pics!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad she is doing well. I think I need a picture of her cute little self.
I am very nervous right now. I don't think I will even sleep tonight. 
This morning as I was dragging Jake out of bed I was thinking, what was I thinking?!?! Jake is house trained, he goes to bed with me at 9 and I have to wake him up in the morning. I must be crazy!!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

As don't worry these are just natural nerves  you have jake so well trained that I am sure willow will copy her big brother soon enough!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Feeling anxious is natural when we are about to deal with big changes, especially those last minute nerves! You are going to love your little Willow, and she will be worth every little nerve twinge   

We'll be thinking of you today, big hugs to you all and a gentle welcoming one for Willow.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck Donna, feeling your excitment here  can't wait to see pics and read all about their antics together.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I'm off visiting and will not be on-line from this eve till sun eve, will look forward to reading about it, if you manage to find time that is!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

waiting for sissy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Jakey Boy, soon you'll have a real life puppy to snuggle up with, if she is not too busy eating you!!
Can't wait to hear all about Willow's arrival, try not to stress too much and ENJOY it


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Get as much sleep in as you can Jake, I say!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

keep checking on here for news of Willow's arrival eep:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Me too! Hopefully all is going well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Willow is divine!!! 
Huge congrats! X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Willow looks so teeny tiny! Gorgeous little girl. I hope she has settled after her flight. Enjoy!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Donna, Willow is just stunning, her eyes are beautiful! Bet she feels all warm and snuggly against your neck


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Awww....look at those eyes! :love-eyes: I hope she settles well after her flight. Bet you're having some serious snuggles right now. Love her x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oooohhhhh little baby girl! 
Looks like she needed a mummy hug.
Here begins your happy life as the owner of 2 'poos 
(keep the pictures coming - she has a lot of proxy moms on this side of the pond)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is so sweet. And so well travelled at such a young age. Bless her.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Donna..., what an absolute sweetheart ☺... She looks so bright eyed. Hope all is well and cannot wait for an update... xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Everything is going better than I though, but not as well as I hoped. So that's not bad. Willow is amazing, independent and brave. She loves to snuggle, cuddle and kiss, but has no problem chasing down Jake and Penny.
She is running around the house like she owns the joint. She has done all her pees and poos outside so far.
Jake, for his part, is doing well. He sniffs her and follows her around. He wants to play, but is not sure how because she is so small. When she starts to get to fired up, he does bark at her. 
Lets hope she sleeps....

























haven't managed a picture with Jakey just yet.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Such beautiful photos, Willow is amazing. It sounds all very positive so far, and from what you have said I don't think a bit of barking is going to phase her!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like it is going really well. She is just adorable, super photos. I look forward to following her on here x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She did well last night. in bed at ten pee at one then slept till 630. She loves to chase and Jake loves to run so that helps. She keeps trying to steal snuggles when he is asleep but he wakes up and moves. We are making progress.
please ignore the dirty floor. We will introduce the vacuum thus afternoon.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

This is sounding really good - what a sweet boy Jake is  So pleased for you, knowing how worried you were. How is Penny with Willow? I 'm guessing ok because she's had puppy practice with Jake.

What dirty floor?! It looks just like ours


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Penny is cursed with high energy. Jake and Willow keep sacking out on her and she is stuck playing with us.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great progress Donna 

Jake sounds like he's going to love having a little sister bossing him around the place 

Glad she's settled so well

Can't get over the length of her eyelashes already!!

Keep the photos coming.....

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm just in after a day out and loving the pictures - glad that Jake is managing his baby sister so well, it is early days and it will get better and better, I'm sure.
Hope you get to sleep well tonight.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Willow is certainly looking at home  hope she's tired enough tonight to give everyone a decent night's sleep, yesterday must have been really tiring!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like its all going well Donna, certainly looks better than when Obi first met Roo. Keep those pictures coming xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww jakes new little sister is sooo cute! Love her colouring and her name soo suits her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

